# Vorstellung Person & Schwimmteich Projekt 2017



## Daelmanu (18. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich und mein Schwimmteichprojekt 2017 an dieser Stelle vorstellen und freue mich über Euer Feedback und Antworten auf meine Fragen.

Ich heiße Manuel und komme aus Welver bei Soest. Seit unsere Kinder dank DLRG Kursen gute Schwimmer sind,  reifte bei uns der Plan zum Bau eines Schwimmteichs heran. Dieser Prozess zieht sich seit Juli 2016 hin – doch in diesem Jahr ging es überraschend schnell zur Sache.

Zum Projekt

Wir haben bereits einen Fischteich aus den 80er Jahren gehabt, bzw. das, was davon durch Verlandung und Aushärten der Folie übrig war. 
Medium 31767 anzeigen
Diese Ecke wurde neue geplant, die Windrichtung gibt den Ort des Skimmers und damit der kleinen Terrasse für den Ein- und Ausstieg bzw 1-2 Stühlen zum sonnen vor:
Medium 31766 anzeigen
Hier ist auch gleich die geplante Technik erkennbar. Die Gesamtfläche des Schwimmteichs Kategrie 3 (Einkammersystem) hat etwa 52qm, der Schwimmbereich etwa 6x3m sprich 18qm, 1,70m tief. Der Schwimmbereich wird aus Beton Schalungssteinen gemauert, Mauerkrone etwa 40-50cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, abgedeckt mit Lerche. Bodenplatte aus 15cm Beton.

Biodrain biologischer Kiesfilter etwa 15qm mit vertikaler Durchströmung von unten nach oben, Filterzone etwa 1m tief.

Filterkreisläufe


Mechanische Vorfiltration über Skimmer, Bogensieb, 7500l/h Pumpe und Druckfilter-> Biofilter, läuft 24/7


Skimmer, Bogensieb, -> Quellstein, Einsatz bei Bedarf bei großem Oberflächenschmutzaufkommen
Ich plane keinen Fischbesatz, keinen Bodenablauf. Um die Weihnachtszeit 2016 habe ich bei Myhammer inseriert, nach mehreren Besichtigungen haben wir uns schnell auf einen Gartenbauer festgelegt. Tja, und der hat bei sofortigem Baubeginn nochmal ordentlich den Preis gesenkt.

Am Montag den 09. Januar wurde die Baustelle eingerichtet und die alte Teichfolie entfernt, am 10. Januar begannen die Baggerarbeiten.
Medium 31768 anzeigen


----------



## Daelmanu (18. Jan. 2017)

Am 11. Januar waren die Bauarbeiten gegen mittag beendet! Ich warte noch auf die Wiegekarten, aber überm Daumen 100 Tonnen Aushub!





Am Nachmittag kam dann der Faserbeton mit Zuschlägen bis -5°C wegen des drohenden Frosts




Momentan ist Baupause und ich kann mir Gedanken über die finale Filtertechnik machen. Das Angebot umfasst eine gemauerte Technikkammer unterhalb der Terrasse von etwa 1,7m x 1,7m x 1m (tief)


----------



## Daelmanu (18. Jan. 2017)

Mit den Mauerarbeiten geht es vermutlich nächste Woche los. Eine Frage die ich mir noch stelle ist, ob ich für den Winter bzw. Urlaub eine Tiefenansaugung auf einer Tiefe von sagen wir 0,5m vorsehen soll. Dies hätte im Urlaub den Vorteil, daß kein Schmutzeintrag den Filter belegen und damit die Durchströmung des Biofilters zum erliegen bringen könnte (große Schmutzteilchen sich unter Wasser nicht zu erwarten) Im Winter könnte ich dadurch auch trotz Eis den Quellstein etwas laufen lassen um einen Gasaustausch zu unterstützen.
Dadurch wird aber ein Foliendurchbruch fällig....Das wäre dann auch der einzige. Die Anschlüss von Quellstein und Biofilter möchte ich über den Rand der Folie legen und später durch eine Abdeckung kaschieren.


----------



## Mushi (18. Jan. 2017)

Foliendurchbrüche sind unkritisch, ein üblicher Koiteich hat einige davon.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Daelmanu (18. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Frank,
danke für Dein Feedback. Ok. Aber lohnt sich der Mehraufwand. Es gibt ausreichend Beispielprojekte die wirklich nur mit einem Skimmer betrieben werden. Bei regelmäßiger Reinigung sollte dieser auch ziemlich ausfallsicher sein. Aber 2-3 Wochen ohne Aufsicht!? Ich kann das nur schwer abschätzen.

In den betonierten Boden der Technikkammer möchte ich eine Wanne einbetonieren. Hier setzte ich eine Tauchpumpe ein. In der Nähe des Schwimmteichs gibt es eine Sickergrube, etwa 2,70m tief. Ich würde gerne Abläufe der Filterrückspülung, Überlauf des Teichs und Abwasser eines Teichsaugers über diesen Weg entsorgen. Vielleicht noch einen Filterkorb für Grobschmutz den ich in die Biotonne entleeren kann im Pumpensumpf vorsehen. Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Manuel,

auf einen Bodenablauf hätte ich auf keinen Fall verzichtet, du wirst dich wundern was sich da so alles am Boden absetzt. Und gerade in einem Schwimmteich wird das Sediment ständig aufgewirbelt und trübt das Wasser.

Bei einem oder zwei Bodenabläufen wird der Schmodder wenigstens zum Teil abgesaugt. Auch alles was beim Schwimmen aufgewirbelt wird, wird dann am Boden abgesaugt.

Das Schmutzwasser vom Teichboden würde ich nicht in die Sickergrube leiten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Algenbrühe nach und nach den Kies zusetzt und so die Sickergrube kein Wasser mehr aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Daelmanu (18. Jan. 2017)

Ich danke Dir. Der Verzicht auf Bodenabläufe ist fix. Ok, ich plane den Einsatz eines Roboters zumal das Sediment nach Aussage einiger Teichbauer nicht annähernd vollständig über den BA abgesaugt wird sondern sich trotzdem großflächig absetzt. Vor allem wenn keine Fische dieses Sediment aufwirbeln und für die BA erreichbar machen. 
Ich setzte voll auf eine starke Skimmer Strömung um Blätter und Blütenstaub zu filtern bevor es zu Boden sinkt. 
Die  Abwässer-Brühe würde ich von groben Bestandteilen befreien. Die Grube liegt unter einem Gullideckel, darunter sind Betonringe bis auf etwa 2,7m. Keinen Schimmer wofür das mal gebaut wurde. Es bliebe die Möglichkeit alle paar Jahre auszuschaufeln...


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Jan. 2017)

Das nicht alles Sediment abgesaugt wird ist richtig, aber das was beim Schwimmen aufgewirbelt wird geht schon mal über die Abläufe weg, und setzt sich nur teilweise wieder ab. Du wirst sehen, der Skimmer alleine schafft das nicht.


----------



## Daelmanu (18. Jan. 2017)

Hmm ok. Dann werde ich um gelegentliches Absaugen oder den Roboter nicht drum herum kommen... 
Eine Tiefenabsaugung sollte ich vielleicht vorsehen um bei Bedarf unterhalb der Oberfläche ansaugen zu können...


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Jan. 2017)

Hi Manuel,
herzlich willkommen hier! Bin auf deine Doku gespannt, zumal meine Schwimmteichbauerfahrungen noch ganz frisch sind....
Du scheinst ganz offensiv ranzugehen. Ich kann nur bekräftigen, Bodenabläufe einzubauen. Ich will meine nicht mehr missen, auch wenn ich dir recht gebe, dass mittels natürlicher Strömung oder Pumpenleistung da nur ein Bruchteil des Sediments von selbst reinfindet. Ich bemühe dann immer einen Besen und der Grobfilter rödelt dann wie wild. Gut ich hab nur 1,3m Tiefe und kann da wunderbar fegen.
Ein Blatt braucht bei mir paar Stunden, bis es sich mit Wasser vollgesaugt hat und untergeht. Ne Menge Blätter (vielleicht so 40%) sinken bei mir ab, bevor der Skimmer sie erwischt.....

Ich kenne ein Teichprojekt, was ähnlich forsch begonnen wurde und schlussendlich ~ 20cm weniger Wassertiefe hatte, weil die BA´s nachträglich auf die Betonplatte aufgebracht wurden.

Jedenfalls alles gute für das Vorhaben!! Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!
Michael


----------



## Daelmanu (19. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Michael,
ich danke Dir für die nette Begrüßung. Es mag den Anschein einer Hau-Ruck-Aktion machen, aber ich habe vor Baubeginn wirklich lange gelesen und diverse Informationsquellen studiert. Unter anderem das Buch über die Anlage von Schwimmteich von R. Glenk. Im Bereich Schwimmteich und Naturpool sind Bodenabläufe oftmals auch verpönt da sie die natürliche Temperaturschichtung eines Gewässers zerstören.

Ich habe mir einige Projekte ohne BA angesehen und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen - egal ob BA oder nicht, Sediment gibt es immer. Ob ich ich Sedimente in Richtung meines BA schieben muß und dann den regulären mech. Filter belaste und die Standzeit eines zB. Druckfilters verkürze, oder regelmäßig in einer Ecke zusammenfege und absauge (alternativ regelmäßig einen Roboter fahren lasse) ist einerlei. Von daher bin ich in diesem Punkt wohl beratungsresistent.
Ihr könnt Euch also entspannt zurücklehnen und mir in ein paar Jahren eine lange __ Nase machen, so unter dem Motto "Siehst Du, haben wir dier doch gesagt". Ich habe den Eindruck daß die Ansprüche an das Wasser ständig steigen, gerade bei der Hälterung von Kois wird ein enormer (berechtigter) Aufwand mit Trommelfiltern, Bodenabläufen, UVC, Ozon, mehreren Skimmern etc. getrieben. In wie weit das auf den Schwimmteich übertragen werden sollte ist fraglich. Der Nährstoffeintrag sollte geringer sein, die Ansprüche an das Wasser würde ich auf Badesee herunter schrauben - und wenn ich mir da die Sichtweiten im benachbarten Möhnesee anschaue... Das sollte ich wohl hinbekommen.
Meist sprechen die Besitzer von Anlagen mit BA sich für eben diesen aus, die die keinen haben sagen: braucht man nicht... Da muß man sich wohl eine eigene Meinung bilden...

Ich habe mich aber dazu entschlossen und gerade mit meinem Teichbauer abgestimmt, dass ich eine Tiefenansaugung vorsehen werde um noch zusätzliche Optionen zu haben. Ob ich den später brauchen werde, wird sich im Betrieb ergeben...
Ich halte Euch sicher auf dem Laufenden. Die Mannschaft setzt morgen tatsächlich die erste entscheidende Steinreihe. Die wollen mit Warmwasser und Zuschlägen arbeiten. Das Bohren der Bodenplatte für die Armierung, aufmauern und Verfüllung soll dann bei milden Temperaturen erfolgen. Die müssen echt Langeweile haben. Mir solll es nur recht sein...


----------



## Mushi (19. Jan. 2017)

Temperaturschichtung kann es bei stehendem Gewässer geben, insbesondere mit Eisschicht. Ansonsten kannst Du die Temperaturschichtung schnell wieder vergessen.

Von was sollte denn Dein Kiesbiofilter leben, wenn es keine Ausscheidungen wie am Teich gibt? Man muss also reinpieseln?

Bücher sind von Menschen geschrieben, oft sogar abgeschrieben und nur ein Teil ist richtig.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Daelmanu (19. Jan. 2017)

Ich sage ja, ich will hier keine Bodenablauf Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen. Er ist für mich nicht die Lösung für das Auftreten von Sediment, heißt: ich spare mir keine Arbeit damit. Um gelegentliches Absaugen werde ich nicht herum kommen...

Die Sache mit dem Kiesfilter verstehe ich nicht. Wieso sollte der bei mir verhungern? Weil ich keinen Bodenablauf habe?
Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Mushi (19. Jan. 2017)

Was soll denn der Biofilter verarbeiten?


----------



## Daelmanu (19. Jan. 2017)

Nur gelöste Nährstoffe die sich nicht mechanisch filtern lassen. Nitrifikation, denitrifikation, Phosphatbindung über die Pflanzen in der Kieszone etc. Da es ja wie Du sagst eh keine Schichtung gibt, ist der Nähstoffgehalt ja überall gleich. Da kommt dann also genug aus den Mulmbereichen in den Skimmer.
Daher habe ich eine gründliche mechanische Vorfiltration mittels Bogensieb und Druckfilter vorgesehen. Ich will es absolut vermeiden den Biofilter mit hohem Schmutzanteil zu überfrachten.


----------



## Mushi (19. Jan. 2017)

Nitrifikation benötigt Ammonium/Ammoniak, das nicht vorhanden sein kann. Phosphat entsteht auch keines. Bei uns am Teich entstehen diese Stoffe durch die Fischausscheidungen. Das fehlt bei Dir komplett. Deshalb reinpieseln oder die Pflanzen werden vor sich hin kümmern. Der Sinn eines Biofilters erschließt sich mir deshalb am Schwimmteich nicht.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Daelmanu (19. Jan. 2017)

Also. Ich will jetzt nicht mir grundlegender Wasserchemie anfangen, aber auch ein Teich der keinen Fischbesatz hat, hat 
1.) einen ständigen Eintrag von Nährstoffen die durch biologische Prozesse in den Nitrifikationsprozess Ammonium, Nitrit, Nitrat eingehen
2.) Konsumenten 1. Ordnung wie Wasserflöhe die ihrerseits zur Verstoffwechselung Pflanzlicher Bestandteile, Plankton, Algen etc. beitragen und diese ausscheiden

Wo ich Dir allerdings recht gebe, ist daß die auftretenden Nährsalzkonzentrationen für Pflanzen in der Tat zu wenig sein könnten. Schnellwachsende Algen kommen damit wesentlich besser klar.

Ich schaue gerade nach Mauerdurchbrüchen, ich hatte an so etwas gedacht:
http://www.poolpowershop.de/pool/po...ung-fuer-folien-und-fliesenbecken-aus-rotguss

Die ABS Kunststoff Mauerdurchführungen sind zwar deutlich günstiger, aber ich habe Angst dass die nach Jahren brüchig werden!?


----------



## Küstensegler (19. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,

auch von mir erstmal ein freundliches Willkommen.
Das hier so viele auf den BA's rumreiten, solltest du nicht böse nehmen. Es wird nur versucht, dir die gemachten Erfahrungen zu vermitteln.
Auch ich hab bei meiner Schwimmteichplanung (erste Lektüre so wie bei dir - die von Glenk) eher rudimentär angefangen.
Nach vielen Beratungen (zu sehen in meinem Anregung und Kritik-Thread) ist es doch ganz anders gekommen.
Ich möchte dir hier sicherlich nicht bekehren. aber aus meiner Erfahrung der letzten 1,5 Jahr würde ich niemals auf einen BA verzichten.
Der BA sammelt sicherlich nicht alles ab, was zu Boden sinkt. Aber alles was noch in Bewegung ist, wird zum Filter geführt. Der Skimmer sammelt nur direkt an der
Oberfläche (und das aber sehr gut). Wenn ich sehe, was durch aufwirbeln beim Baden dann im Filter landet. Das ist immens.
Und bei deinen 50.000 Liter wird somit ein Großteils des Wasser den Filter nur sehr selten zu Gesicht bekommen.
Einleitung oben und abfiltern auch oben.
Als Foliendurchführung kannst du ruhig Kunststoff nehmen - aber nicht die billigen ABS Kunstoffe. Hier gibt es aber auch die "schwere" Version.
Mit Metall wurde ich da im Wasser nichts machen, da ich mir die Dichtigkeit zwischen Metall und Folie schwieriger vorstelle als zwischen Folie und Kunststoff.
Über die Verwendung von Kiesfiltern gibt es hier auch unterschiedliche Meinungen. Ich jedenfalls habe darauf verzichtet (obwohhl zuerst auch geplant -> Glenk).

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Daelmanu (19. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Carlo, der Teichbauer hat noch eine DN110er Mauerdurchführung da. Ich setzte einen Schieber dahinter und den Bogensiebfilter Duo mit zwei Zugängen. 
So habe ich zumindest die Option bei hohem Aufkommen an aufgewirbeltem Mulm zwischen Skimmen und Tiefenansaugung zu wählen/mischen
Ich nehme es nicht böse, jeder soll hier seine Meinung kundtun - deshalb habe ich ja zusätzlich zum Glenk-Forum auch hier nochmal gepostet...
Interessanterweise hat da noch niemand nach "Bodenablauf!" geschrien. 
Wer es lesen möchte:

http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/ind...-und-Schwimmteichprojekt-Nähe-Soest/?pageNo=1


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Jan. 2017)

Ein letztes Wort moch zum BA: Wir hatten uns vor ~1,5 Jahren @Zacky ´s Vorgänger-Teich angeschaut, damals noch ohne BA. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sagte er, im neugebauten Teich kommen unbedingt BA´s rein..... Das habe ich dann mehr oder weniger für mich als _Glaubenssatz _übernommen...
Aber noch ein Wort gegen BA´s: Meine Frau wollte unbedingt eine helle (wir haben türkisfarbene) Folie auf dem Grund. Das war auch eine Super-entscheidung! Die ganze BA-Geschichte (inkl. einer Sprudelplatte dazwischen) ist aber schwarz und sieht zugegebenermaßen optisch nicht schön aus, stört mich irgendwie beim Blick auf den Teich....
Thema beendet....


----------



## Teich4You (20. Jan. 2017)

Daelmanu schrieb:


> Ich halte Euch sicher auf dem Laufenden. Die Mannschaft setzt morgen tatsächlich die erste entscheidende Steinreihe. Die wollen mit Warmwasser und Zuschlägen arbeiten.


Finde ich spannend, aber auch bedenklich.
Betonarbeiten nicht unter 4 Grad, weil dann nicht mehr richtig abgebunden wird.
Habe keine Erfahrung mit Warmwasser und Zuschlägen und betonieren/mörteln bei Frost.
Aber das Aushärten dauert 28 Tage, solange kann das Warmwasser sicher nicht wirken.
Ich selber sitze die kalten Tempraturen lieber aus bevor der Frost zuschlägt und baue im Frühjahr weiter.



Küstensegler schrieb:


> Und bei deinen 50.000 Liter wird somit ein Großteils des Wasser den Filter nur sehr selten zu Gesicht bekommen.
> Einleitung oben und abfiltern auch oben.


Das ist total richtig.
Man kann ja nie eine 100% Durchmischung gewährleisten.
Wenn man nur an der Oberfläche absaugt wird das Durchmischungsverhältnis sicher noch kleiner sein, als wenn man mit Bodenabläufen und um den Teich verteilten Zuläufen arbeitet. Jajajajaja, ich wollts nur gesagt haben. 


Übrigens, ich finde Biofilter am Schwimmteich auch nicht sehr nützlich. Nitrit und Ammonium wird es wohl in kleinen Mengen geben, aber ob das an meinen Hintern kommt ist mir doch Wurst. Schmecken kann ich es auch nicht.
Gerade die die Ihren Schwimmteich so sauber halten/ oder halten wollen (Fegen, Saugroboter usw.) sollten damit noch weniger Probleme haben.

Einzig und allein die Tatsache das Schwimmteiche später oft zu Fischteichen umfunktioniert werden rechtfertigt für mich den vorsorglichen Einsatz von Biofiltern. Aber dann bitte auch gleich Bodenabläufe vorsehen.


----------



## Zacky (20. Jan. 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Vorgänger-Teich angeschaut, damals noch ohne BA. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sagte er, im neugebauten Teich kommen unbedingt BA´s rein..... Das habe ich dann mehr oder weniger für mich als _Glaubenssatz _übernommen...



 Das stimmt und habe ich beim Umbau letztens Jahres auch so umgesetzt. Habe jetzt 3 BA auf eine Teichbodenlänge von ca. 7,50 m eingebaut.

Hintergrund war bei mir eben genau dieser, der hier auch schon vielerlei angesprochen wurde, dass sich die Algen, Sedimente und anderes am Boden abgesetzt haben und nach jedem Baden das Wasser aussah, als würden kleine grüne Wolken durch den Teich schweben.  Wir haben damals manuell mit einem Teichsauger den Mulm vom Boden absaugen müssen und nach dem Baden setzte sich der "schwebende" Mulm auch in den Kies- & Pflanzzonen ab. Sah nicht schön aus und auch der Algenwuchs nahm in den flacheren Kieszonen leicht Überhand. In den Sommermonaten war eine Reinigung mind. aller 2 Wochen nötig, was im Schnitt immer so 3-4 Stunden dauerte.

Bei einem glatten Boden mit einem Poolroboter diesen zu reinigen, ist sicherlich die einfachere & bessere Variante im Vergleich zum manuellen Absaugen mit einem Teichsauger. Allerdings ist mir persönlich der Kostenfaktor für einen Pool-Robi in Anschaffung & Unterhalt auch zu hoch, was aber eben rein subjektiv ist.


----------



## Zacky (20. Jan. 2017)

> Biofilter am Schwimmteich



Da will ich mal kurz so rein theoretisch einhaken ~ bin kein Biologe, kein Chemiker - also kann es auch Blödsinn sein, was ich jetzt schreibe ~ und meine dazu, dass ja die Kieszone als solche den Biofilter ersetzen soll. Das was Andere an Teichbiologie für das Umwandeln der entsprechenden Stoffe mit Kunststoffmedien erreichen wollen, ist ja hier der Kies oder das Pflanzengranulat in den Regenerationszonen. Dies bietet aber selten eine entsprechend nutzbar besiedelbare Fläche für die notwendigen Bakterien auf kleinen Raum, so dass hier die häufig wiederkehrenden großen Pflanzen- & Substratflächen zum Tragen kommen. Unabhängig davon, dass der Pflanzenbestand an sich üppig sein muss, benötigt es aber auch der Bakterien, die die Stoffe zuvor pflanzengerecht umwandeln.

Dies Kies-/Substratzonen sind meist eher anaerob, aber es ist ja bekannt, dass andere notwendige Bakterien dafür deutlich den Sauerstoff benötigen. Aus Sicht der notwendigen Platzverhältnisse für das Substrat, was kaum Jemand an seinem Teich zur Verfügung stellen möchte, finde ich die Nutzung von Kunststoffmedien in einer kleinen Biostufe schon für sinvoll. Dies spart Platz für Regenerationszonen und bietet mehr Möglichkeiten für eine großzügigere Bade- & Schwimmzone. Diese Biostufe dann zusätzlich belüftet, so dass die Bakterien dort vernünftig arbeiten können und das so umgewandelte "nährstoffreiche" Wasser kann den Pflanzen direkt über die Keisdränage zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Ist aber nur meine rein persönliche Theorie, die ich mir auf Grund meiner bisherigen Beobachtungen am eigenen Teich, so plausibel machen kann.


----------



## Daelmanu (20. Jan. 2017)

Der Teichbauer hat sich heute dann doch gegen die erste Steinreihe entschieden, die Arbeiten werden auf die nächste Woche verschoben...

Noch eine kurze Anmerkung zu der Verwendung eines Drainage Kiesbett Biofilters. Die Fläche liegt bei etwa 15qm, Tiefe 1m. Nach einer Grobkies Verteilschicht, plane ich 4-10 Quarzkiesschicht von 40-50cm. Große Regenerationsflächen sind von mir ausdrücklich erwünscht da wir augenscheinlich naturnah bauen wollen. Abgesehen von der kleinen Terrasse ist auch in den Flachwasserzonen Pflanzenbewuchs vorgesehen wie
hier:
* defekter Link entfernt *

oder:
https://www.galanet.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Schwimmteich-anlegen-BB-1.jpg

Ich plane die Einarbeitung der Naturagard Ufermatte bis zur Kapillarsperre und diese dann zu bemoosen/zu bepflanzen. Ich möchte ungerne ein Steingrab. Das sieht zudem unnatürlich aus...

Nitrit und Ammonium sind starke Zellgifte für sämtliche Mikroorganismen, Einzeller, Krebstierchen etc. Im Teich und müssen umgebaut werden zum Nitrat, sonst setzt das große Massensterben der im Teich befindlichen Mikrobiologie ein. Der Schwimmer-Hintern ist da nicht entscheidend. Der Geschmack des Wassers auch nicht. Stabile Verhältnisse schaffen.

Um mal wieder etwas Projektorientiertes zu schreiben:
Ich plane eine Nasspumpenkammer mit zwei aufgestellten 12V Tauchpumpen. Ich habe nichts Anständiges gefunden, entweder Kammern ohne Durchbrüche aus GFK oder preislich indisskutabel. Hat jemand einen Tip für mich? Ich habe auch bei einem Kunststoffschlosser angefragt. Ich bräuchte jeweils 2x DN50 Zu- Und Abläufe...
Regentonne? Eurobox?


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Jan. 2017)

Was willst Du mit 15m3 Kies im Teich???

Da fällt mir nur Teichmeister ein...gab etliche Kundenbeschwerden..Klagen....

Es gibt aber noch genug Teichbausysteme, wo tonnenweise Kies  versenkt wird.
In den Zwischeräumen setzt sich irgendwann schwarzer Stinkeschlamm rein.

Nichts gegen eine kleine überschaubare Kiesfilterstrecke....

Du kannst auch einmal etwas groben Kies ohne Feinanteil in einen Wassereimer kippen...sieht schön aus....eine Schippe Muttererde dazu und das Wasser umrühren...
Viel Spaß. ..


----------



## Daelmanu (20. Jan. 2017)

Jupp, ich kenne die Geschichte von Teichmeister. Die haben allerdings ohne mechanische Vorfilterung vom Skimmer direkt in die Kieszone geleitet. Ich hatte es irgendwo bereits geschrieben: ich werde das Wasser bis zu einer Teichengröße von 5µm mech. Vorfiltern und erst dann von unten in die Kieszone leiten. Die Einleitung ungefiltertem Wassers in die Kieszone endet nach Jahren unweigerlich in der von Dir geschriebenen anaeroben Schlammschlacht.

Der Kiesfilter (Kiesschicht ist nicht 1m hoch, ich gehe von 50-60cm Gesamthöhe grob/fein aus) läuft mit eher kleinen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten, mein Hamburger Mattenfilter im Aquarium setzt auf das gleiche Prinzip. Große Oberfläche = kleine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit. Nur dann kann ein Biofilter funktionieren... Bei einer angestrebten Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 100-500 l/std und qm in der Filterzone, lande ich so bei einem 24/7 Durchsatz von 1500-7500 l/h. Komplettumwälzung also in 7-33 Stunden.
Um eine ausreichende Strömung am Skimmer zu gewährleisten, gibt es den zweiten Kreislauf von Bogensieb zum Quellstein. Ich bin mir noch unklar ob ich hier einen zweiten Druckfilter einsetze.

Wenn man sich durch die Dokumentation von Natur-Pools und Schwimmteichen liest, findet man diese Bauart sehr häufig. Letzte Woche habe ich eine 10 Jahre alte Anlage besichtigt. Auch wenn es nicht gerade die passende Jahreszeit ist: die Regenerationszone war üppig bewachsen (und nicht zurück geschnitten). Alleiniger Filter vor dem Kies war ein Vortex. Kein Druckfilter o.ä. Einziger meiner nach grober Verriss war der Sand im Schwimmbereich - lässt sich sicher nicht wirklich sauber halten...


----------



## Mushi (20. Jan. 2017)

Bei 5 µm ist dein Vorfilter ist kürzester Zeit zugesetzt. Zum Vergleich, ein europäisches Haar hat im Durchschnitt eine Dicke von 100 µm.


----------



## Daelmanu (20. Jan. 2017)

Danke für das Kompliment, da fehlte eine Null...Ich baue dann mal unbeirrt weiter.


----------



## Mushi (20. Jan. 2017)

Mach das, ist schließlich Dein Geld.


----------



## Mushi (20. Jan. 2017)

Die Erklärung zum Biofilter ist grottenfalsch. Je schneller Du umwälzt, desto höher ist die Abbaurate eines Biofilters.


----------



## Daelmanu (20. Jan. 2017)

Das mag für mechanische Filter gelten. Aber bei Biofiltern ist die Verweilzeit entscheidend. Oder meinst Du die Mikroorganismen können bei dem vorbeifahrenden Zug die Fenster putzen.
Ich bin neu im Forum, neu beim Teichbau. Aber Wasserchemie ist mit Verweis auf meinen Beruf nicht gänzlich unbekannt. Hohe Durchlaufgeschwindigkeiten sind bei einer biologischen Klärstufe kontraproduktiv und kann bei richtiger Übertreibung auch nebenbei zu Mobilisierung des Biofilms vom Substrat führen. Das umgeht man mit einer möglichst hohen Besiedlungsoberfläche.

Schönes WE
Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Mushi (20. Jan. 2017)

Das ist leider völlig falsch!!!


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Rhabanus, wie wär es wenn du Abläufe und Lüfterplatte Türkisfarben lackieren würdest?


----------



## Mushi (20. Jan. 2017)

Die Abbauleistung eines Biofilters im Kreislaufssystem ist umso größer, je schneller Du umwälzt. Zu schnell gibt es in diese in diesem Zusammenhang nicht. Die Bakterien müssen nichts festhalten. In einer Innenhälterung für Koi kann durchaus 5 bis 10 mal pro Stunde der gesamte Beckeninhalt umgewälzt werden und die Biostufe arbeitet dabei hervorragend.

Der Irrglaube der langen Verweilzeit und langsamen Durchströmung rührt anscheinend von den Kläranlagen her. Hier hat man genau einen Umlauf. Daher muss man in diesem einem Umlauf möglichst alle Stoffe entfernen. Das ist eine völlig andere Zielstellung. Unterliegt man dieser Beschränkung nicht, weil es unendlich viele Umläufe gibt, ist der Schadstoffabbau mit hoher Umwälzrate definitiv am höchsten.


----------



## Rhabanus (23. Jan. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Rhabanus, wie wär es wenn du Abläufe und Lüfterplatte Türkisfarben lackieren würdest?


Habe ich echt damals in Erwägung gezogen..... Auf dem PE / ABU ( ? ) hält aber nix....
Und bei der Lüfterplatte hätte ich dabei vermutlich alle Luftschlitze zugeschmiert.....


Edit: korrigiert by Zacky


----------



## Zacky (23. Jan. 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Und bei der Lüfterplatte hätte ich dabei vermutlich alle Luftschlitze zugeschmiert.....



Die Belüfterplatte gibt es aber auch mit einer grünen Membrane.


----------



## Daelmanu (30. Jan. 2017)

Die erste Steinreihe ist Samstag gelegt worden, morgen soll die Mauer fertig und betoniert werden. Die Technik ist bestellt


----------



## Teich4You (30. Jan. 2017)

Ich frage mich bis heute, ob das völlig egal ist, wie herum man die Schalsteine setzt.
Ich habe sie genau anders herum platziert. 
Ein Bekannter wie du.


----------



## Daelmanu (30. Jan. 2017)

Na der Mensch der das gemacht hat ist gelernter Maurer und war 20 Jahre im Hochbau... Ich hoffe der macht das richtig. Was meinst Du mit anders herum? In die Mulden oben wird doch der Stahl gelegt!?


----------



## Teich4You (30. Jan. 2017)

Und wenn du sie auf den Kopf stellt hast du 2 kleine Rillen in die man Stahl legen kann. 
Das macht keinen Unterschied, mach dir keine Sorgen.

Ich habe sie so eingebaut wie sie auf der Palette standen und das ist eben genau anders herum auf dem Kopf.


----------



## Daelmanu (30. Jan. 2017)

Ah alles klar  Aktuell mache ich mir schon genug Sorgen. Die machen ordentlich Druck, nächste Woche Dienstag soll die Folie verlegt werden und ich habe noch nicht mal die Farbmuster gesehen...Hinzu kommt das unbeständige Wetter, der Skimmer zum anflanschen ist noch nicht da etc. 

Immerhin konnte ich heute mit R. Glenk telefonieren...Es werden 2x 10.000l/h Eco-Tec Pumpen, dem Biofilter ist ein Druckfilter vorgeschaltet, der Quellstein wird zunächst direkt vom Bogensiebfilter gefüttert. Man wird sehen ob ich da auch noch einen Druckfilter verbaue...

Noch nicht entschieden habe ich mich bei Teichsauger Tapir und/oder Roboter oder Multifunktional Tosstec...


----------



## Teich4You (30. Jan. 2017)

Also bei den unbeständigen Temperaturen Mauern/Betonieren und Folie kleben finde ich nicht ganz so prickelnd.
Die Firma wird im schlimmsten Fall wohl dafür haften denke ich mal.
Aber vielleicht wissen die auch was sie tun. 

Ich weiß nur das ich es nicht machen würde momentan. 
Aber ich bin auch keine Firma und kein Profi. 

Ich hoffe dein Projektplan steht und kann sauber abgearbeitet werden.
Wenn man in der Hektik irgendwas vergisst, oder aus Zeitmangel weglässt wäre das total ärgerlich in der Zukunft.


----------



## Daelmanu (30. Jan. 2017)

Ja, der Chef der ausführenden Firma sagt immer, er will keine Reklamation riskieren - sonst wären die vermutlich schon fertig...
Ich bestehe aber auch darauf, dass beim betonieren deutliche Plusgrade sind. Und für die Folie sollte es schon trocken sein...
Bis jetzt sind all meine Wünsche und Anregungen berücksichtigt worden, ich bin ganz zuversichtlich dass die so weiter machen. Deshalb hatten wir auch 2 Wochen Baustop - zu riskant zum mauern


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Jan. 2017)

Wer schon Schalsteine  verkehrt herum setzt....
Bewehrungseisen in der Mitte sind statisch sinnfrei.

Deswegen haben diese Schalsteine, wenn sie richtig herum gesetzt werden, zwei Mulden für Innere und Äussere  Bewehrung.

An den Ecken wechselt das innere Eisen  nach Aussen und das Äussere  nach Innen.

Senkrechte Eisen sollten ebenfalls nicht mittig im Stein stehen...

So ist es fachlich richtig. Wenn eine Firma es anders baut, fehlt es irgendwo an Fachwissen.


----------



## Mushi (30. Jan. 2017)

Ich sehe gar kein Eisen.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Jan. 2017)

Das mag alles stimmen, wird aber keinen Einfluss auf die Standfestigkeit deines Teiches haben. 
Also nicht verrückt machen lassen jetzt.

Eisen sollten allerdings schon noch rein! Zumindest senkrecht und waagerecht jede 2-3 Reihe mit mind. 20-30cm Überlappung.


----------



## Daelmanu (30. Jan. 2017)

Na der Stahl liegt aber hier. Die haben die Reihe am Samstag gelegt und aushärten lassen. Heute wurde (habe es nicht persönlich gesehen) von oben in die Bodenplatte gebohrt und senkrechte Armierung eingesetzt, dann mit ringförmiger Armierung zusätzlich aufgemauert.

Nö ich lasse mich da nicht verrückt machen, ich habe die Menge stahl gesehen die rein soll. Ich frage mich sowieso wieviel Kräfte da auftreten sollen. Erddruck vs. Wasserdruck. Und Eisdruck werde ich bei einer Wassertiefe von zT. 50cm über der Mauerkrone wohl auch nicht erwarten müssen


----------



## Mushi (30. Jan. 2017)

Wenn man die Steine nicht mal korrekt setzen kann, ist es für mich Pfusch.


----------



## Teich4You (30. Jan. 2017)

Der Übergang zwischen Pfusch und Funktionalität ist manchmal fließend und unbedeutend.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Jan. 2017)

Florian......Pfusch am Bau kann man nicht schön reden.
Das wirst Du ggf. merken

Und sinnfrei mittig plazierte Moniereisen ist Pfusch und Materialvergeudung.

Auch wenn es ggf. bei einigen gut geht...ist es kein Argument soetwas schön zureden.

Zumal hier eine Baufirma arbeitet....


----------



## Daelmanu (30. Jan. 2017)

Um die erhitzten Gemüter etwas zu beruhigen. Ich habe gerade mit dem Chef telefoniert, der hat auch bereits gesehen dass die Steinreihen falsch gesetzt wurden. Wird umgedreht, damit ist das Thema gegessen...


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Jan. 2017)

Ob die Steine anders herum liegen ist ja nicht entscheidend.
Es ist nur einfacher bei richtiger Lage die innere und äussere Bewehrung einzulegen.

Vielleicht hat es ja hier schon etwas geholfen....


----------



## Daelmanu (30. Jan. 2017)

Na klar, habe ich verstanden. Bedingt durch den Bogen liegt der Stahl mittig, habe ich gerade mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Der Chef packt morgen mit an und hat ein wachsames Auge. Gut daß das Thema hier von Euch aufgegriffen wurde - fühlt sich besser an...


----------



## Michael H (30. Jan. 2017)

Hallo

Ein Glück bauen wir alle auf unsere Teiche / Schwimmbäder / usw , mindestens noch 4 Etagen obendrauf . Da muß die Statik schon stimmen .


----------



## troll20 (30. Jan. 2017)

Oh man, was machen nur die Teiche ohne Eisen, laufen die jetzt durch die Gegend 
Und was machen dann die Teiche ohne Beton erst ??????????


----------



## Mushi (30. Jan. 2017)

Die können den Teich nicht ablassen.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Jan. 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Die können den Teich nicht ablassen.


Was zu bezweifel wäre.


Statisch notwendig werden Eisen erst wirklich, wenn der Teich ein Stück über den Boden wächst.

Nur so neben bei....geht nicht in euren Keller......der hat auch kein Eisen in der gemauerten Wand.

Natürlich ist es Schick den Bewährungsstahl innen und außen zu verlegen.....bessere Lastverteilung

Bei dem dicken Eisen, was aber zumeist in die privat gebastelte Wand kommt,  ist es auch egal, wenn es in der Mitte ist. Der Zugstahl gibt theoretisch eine Lastverteilung im Beton mit Druck vor dem Stahl und möglichen Zug hinter dem Stahl. Dafür muss die Last aber so hoch sein, dass sich etwas im Stahl tut.......dehnen oder so. Na, da muss man schon ein Stückchen aus der Erde.

In der Erde gibt es Druckkräfte auf das Mauerwerk durch die Erdlast und das Wasser im Boden.
Die wirken gegen die Wasserdruckkraft.


----------



## Michael H (30. Jan. 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Die können den Teich nicht ablassen.


Hallo
Das zu beweisen ist ......


----------



## troll20 (30. Jan. 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Die können den Teich nicht ablassen.


Kannst gern im Sommer vorbei kommen mit einem passenden Pool und wir lassen das Wasser ab, schon ein paar mal gemacht ohne Probleme


----------



## Mushi (30. Jan. 2017)

Ablassen geht normalerweise schon. Beim leerstehende Teich kann es nach innen drücken. Das ist zumindest die Gefahr dabei. Bei mir liegt die PE Folie auf der Erde.


----------



## Daelmanu (31. Jan. 2017)

Die Mauern wurden heute hoch gezogen und aufgefüllt. Wird auch Zeit, die geschachteten Wände werden langsam weich. 





Im Schwimmbereich sieht man die vorgesehenen Stellen für Tiefenansaugung und Skimmer, auf der Mauer für die Technik/Terrasse wird noch ein Ringanker erstellt nachdem ich die Durchbrüche DN110 für Strom/Schläuche/Rohre fertig geschalt und betoniert habe. Freitag wird verfüllt und das Ufer gestaltet. 
Die Folienfarbe ist entschieden, wir nehmen oliv grün.




Ist leider auf dem Bild nicht wirklich aussagekräftig


----------



## Daelmanu (31. Jan. 2017)

Warum sehe ich die Tapatalk Bilder nicht im Browser? Ist so bequem das vom Smartphone aus zu machen...


----------



## Mushi (31. Jan. 2017)

.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Feb. 2017)

Mushi wollte bestimmt nach den Eisen fragen.
Da sieht man nix in der senkrechten und waagerechten.
Kann natürlich am Winkel liegen.
Kommt vorne noch eine Reihe Steine rauf??
Dann ist die Eckverbindung mit den geschlossenen Steinen auch  nett...
Wie am Filterkeller rechts.


----------



## Daelmanu (2. Feb. 2017)

Eisen sind drin, glaubt es oder nicht.

Da kommt keine Steinreihe mehr hin, es wird einen Flachwasserbereich mit 25cm über Holzbalken Mauerkrone und einen 50cm Tiefwasserbereich geben. Die Stufe wird mit Natursteinen gegen ein Rutschen des Kieses ausgeformt. Im Flachwasser plane ich einen Böschungswinkel mit Kies über der Wasserlinie zum Ufer hin für Sumpfpflanzen. Zum Rasen möchte ich mit einer bemoosten/bepflanzten Ufermatte arbeiten


----------



## Daelmanu (8. Feb. 2017)

Das Becken ist soweit fertig. Der Rähm muß erstmal aushärten. Am Freitag wird noch der Boden der Technikkammer betoniert. Die Teichkante ist festgelegt, das Gelände nivelliert. Wenn der Beton in der Kammer begehbar ist, baue ich die Technik ein. Die Unterverteilung habe ich schon fast fertig.


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2017)

Schade das man sich deine bestimmt schönen und interessanten Bilder hier nicht anschauen kann


----------



## ironniels (8. Feb. 2017)

Daelmanu schrieb:


> Das Becken ist soweit fertig. Der Rähm muß erstmal aushärten. Am Freitag wird noch der Boden der Technikkammer betoniert. Die Teichkante ist festgelegt, das Gelände nivelliert. Wenn der Beton in der Kammer begehbar ist, baue ich die Technik ein. Die Unterverteilung habe ich schon fast fertig.


Filterst du mit kies?


----------



## Daelmanu (8. Feb. 2017)

Hi,
ja genau. Im vorderen Bereich habe ich etwa 55-60cm Aquagran Quarzkies geplant, Vertikale Durchströmung von unten nach oben, Verteilung über Biodrain


----------



## Daelmanu (9. Feb. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Schade das man sich deine bestimmt schönen und interessanten Bilder hier nicht anschauen kann


So besser?





Seltsam, im Rich Text Editor sehe ich das Vorschau Bild, im endgültigen Betrag nicht. Kann doch nicht sein dass ich alles in die Galerie hochladen muss!?


----------



## Mushi (9. Feb. 2017)

Unterschiedlich hohe Wände?


----------



## Daelmanu (9. Feb. 2017)

Siehe oben Beitrag 65


----------



## Mushi (9. Feb. 2017)

Schade! Du hättest einen nivellierten Abschluß durch die gemauerten Wände haben können. So hast Du einen zufälligen ungleichen Abschluß.


----------



## Daelmanu (9. Feb. 2017)

Das ist kein Zufall sondern gewollt. Verstehe Deinen Beitrag nicht. Stichwort Böschungswinkel. Wenn man sich die Uferbreite anschaut, sollten die Stufen klar sein. Ansonsten zurücklehnen und das Ergebnis abwarten


----------



## Mushi (9. Feb. 2017)

Wie stellst Du sicher, daß das Becken überall gleich hoch ist?


----------



## Daelmanu (9. Feb. 2017)

Wieso ist das wichtig? Die Mauerkrone (12cm Holzbalken) liegt bei zwei Seiten etwa 15cm, bei den anderen beiden etwa 40cm unter Wasser. Ob das umlaufend jetzt wirklich überall gleich ist wird zum einen durch dem Rähm bestimmt. (ob der in Waage ist). Zum anderen kann man mit den Soliden Balken sich noch ausgleichen. Mir ist das aber eigentlich nicht wichtig solange die unter Wasser nicht optisch schief liegen. Oder habe ich Deinen Einwand irgendwie nicht verstanden? Oder Meinst Du die Einfassung mit den Granitsteinen? Die wurde mit dem Laser eingemessen. Wasserstand etwa 5-10cm unter der Oberkante Steine (Wellenschlag). Ich bin ja auch ein Fan von kurzen und prägnanten Sätzen. Man kann es aber auch übertreiben


----------



## Mushi (9. Feb. 2017)

Mein erster Teich in Hanglage hatte auf der einen Seite fast 25 cm Luft während auf der anderen Seite der Teich komplett gefüllt war. Mich persönlich hat das sehr gestört. Beim nächsten Teich habe ich das Problem durch einen nivellierten Mauerabschluß gelöst. Wenn es Dich nicht stört, ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Daelmanu (9. Feb. 2017)

Der Abschluss erfolgt doch nicht durch die Wände des Schwimmbereichs sondern durch die Granitsteine. Das ist doch ein Einkammersystem, die Wasseroberfläche ist durchgängig und durch die Granitsteine begrenzt. Klar wird man die Höhenstufe unter Wasser wahrnehmen, aber mir gefällt das ausgesprochen gut.

Hier verbirgt sich übrigens auch eine Höhenstufe von 25cm in der Mauer:
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/897-Fast-fertig-02/


----------



## Mushi (9. Feb. 2017)

Eben drum. Wie stellst Du sicher, daß die Granitsteine ein Niveau haben? Ok, ich habe das Bild jetzt gesehen. ;-)


----------



## krallowa (9. Feb. 2017)

Daelmanu schrieb:


> Oder Meinst Du die Einfassung mit den Granitsteinen? Die wurde mit dem Laser eingemessen


Mushi, das steht doch da.


----------



## Mushi (9. Feb. 2017)

Wie kann man ungleichmäßige Steine mit Laser einmessen?


----------



## Daelmanu (9. Feb. 2017)

Man, man. Das wird eine Abgrenzung zu den Beeten und dem Rasen. Ich habe selbst schon Rasenkantensteine ohne Laser gesetzt und das sieht passabel aus. Bitte lies meine Beiträge vollständig, die Antwort ist in Ihnen verborgen...Die Wasserlinie ist 5-10cm unter der Stein Ooberkante und endet unter Kies, unter Steinen oder an einer Ufermatte. Wenn da optisch kein Stein hoch steht, wie genau muss den sowas sein? Ansonsten kann man wohl nur vor Ort plan fräsen. 

Die Steinoberkante wurde an mehreren Stellen mit Laser und eingeschlagenen Stangen eingemessen und eine Maurerschnur gespannt. Daran orientierend die Steine verlegt. 
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dass Du mit hier den Bau madig machen willst. Zeig mal Bilder von Deinem utimativen Teich. Daran kann man sicher den Ur-Meter neu einmessen


----------



## Mushi (9. Feb. 2017)

Here we go...


----------



## Teich4You (9. Feb. 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Here we go...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 178173


Was ist das denn für ein unförmiges Ding?


----------



## Mushi (9. Feb. 2017)

Don't call it Schnitzel, they call it Teich.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Feb. 2017)

Wo ist der Link zur Doku?
Ich muss jetzt alles wissen.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Feb. 2017)

Ich verstehe das alles nicht so richtig wenn die Granitsteine in Waage liegen, und @Daelmanu  den Holzabschluß unter Wasser in unterschiedlichen Höhen haben will dann ist doch alles in Ordnung oder?


----------



## Teich4You (9. Feb. 2017)

Nein, wir müssen jetzt den Urmeter suchen gehen.
Und der ist irgendwo in der mir nicht bekanten Doku von @Mushi verborgen.
Erst dann kann der Teich von @Daelmanu abgenommen werden.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Feb. 2017)

Also ich kann mir das schon vorstellen.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Feb. 2017)

Nu hackt mal nicht so dolle auf Mushi rum.
Er hat vermutlich sein Augenmerk nur auf die Schalsteinwände gehabt und nicht den Pflastersteinkreis ausserhalb gesehen.

Deswegen kam er mit der Stufe in den Schalsteinwänden nicht klar....im Geiste.
---------------
So nebenbei- ich bin ja kein Freund von diesen groß angelegten Biodrain- Kiesschüttungsfiltern. Meiner Meinung nach sind die von der Kiesreinigung funktionierenden Sand-Filter die Pooldruckfilter mit Rückspülung. Dabei wird der ganze Quarzsand beim Rückspülen aufgewirbelt und relativ gereinigt.

Aber wenn es schon Quarzsand/ Kies im Teich sein soll:

Ich habe davon Tonnenweise früher auf Baustellen verarbeitet als Zuschlagstoff für Industrieböden aus Kunstharz....
Aquagran ist nix anderes als feuergetrockneter Quarzsand in der gewünschten Körnung.
Genauso wie ich keinen "Poolfiltersand" kaufe....sondern es ist immer einfacher Quarzsand...der im guten Baustoffhandel ggf. nicht so teuer ist wie die "Hobbyspezialprodukte".


----------



## Daelmanu (10. Feb. 2017)

Ich habe viele kontroverse Diskussionen zu dem Thema Kies gelesen. Das Angebot meines Teichbauers beinhaltet bereits den Kies, der von einem örtlichen Baustoffbetrieb kommt. Ich habe da mal angerufen, der kommt aus dem Rhein und ist 1x gewaschen. Kostet etwa 40 Euro pro Tonne plus Lieferung. 
Meine pro forma Anfrage bei Euroquarz ergab für die Körnung Aquagran 8-16 einen Preis von kapp 60 Euro inklusive Lieferung aus Dorsten. Für den Mehrpreis erhalte ich einen zertifizierten Kies aus der Trinkwasseraufbereitung, 2x gewaschen. 

Es kommt immer wieder das Thema Phosphatquelle durch entsprechend belastete Flusskiese auf. Ich kann das weder belegen noch widerlegen. Da die Kieskosten im Vergleich zu den Projekt Gesamtkosten quasi im Grundrauschen verschwinden, dachte ich, ich gehe auf Nummer sicher...
Eins steht fest, eine verlässliche Phosphatquelle ist unser Füllwasser mit 0,2mg/l im Jahresdurchschnitt


----------



## Mushi (10. Feb. 2017)

Kein Problem Thorsten. Mich hat es gewundert wie man den exakten Teichabschluss einfach so wegwerfen kann. Das ist subjektiv, kann jeder machen wie er will. Außen diese Sand/Kieszone ist natürlich Quatsch.


----------



## Daelmanu (10. Feb. 2017)

@Mushi Nachdem ich Dein Teichfoto gesehen habe, ist mir klar geworden dass wir nicht auf der selben Frequenz funken. Jetzt kann ich Deine Beiträge besser einordnen. Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Feb. 2017)

@Mushi:  mein Pflanzenfilter ist ja auch ähnlich aufgebaut- nur nicht über eine flache Stufe direkt am Teich, sondern Extra Filterteich (allerdings oberflächlich durchströmt und die Pflanzen sitzen in 10cm lehmhaltigen Sand).

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Optisch finde ich diese seitlichen Pflanzzonen/ Flachwasserbereiche ganz nett und auch "natürlich aussehende Ufer".
Praktisch ist der abgetrenne Pflanzenfilterteich sehr gut für die Pflanzen und Insekten etc.. solange dort eben keine wühlenden Fische drin sind.

Weiterhin ist der Zerkarien- Aspekt nicht zu vernachlässigen. Da kann es vorteilhaft sein, Pflanzen und Schwimmbereich etwas getrennt zu haben.
Bilder dazu irgendwo in meiner Baudoku....

Viele Koiteichler mögen ja aus diversen Gründen keine Pflanzenfilter. Nachvollziehbar. Da geht es um viel Fisch auf wenig Volumen (manchmal) und die Möglichkeit mit Mittelchen Keime oder __ Parasiten schnell klein zu kriegen.
------------------------

Noch ein Tip zu den Pflanzzonen:

Wurzelfest ist nur PEHD- Folie, GFK, oder eben betonieren über der Folie.

PVC oder EPDM sind nicht wurzelfest. Falten verschlimmern das Problem.

Da sollte auf die Folie und unter das Substrat zumindest ein wirklich wurzelfestes Vließ drunter....

Das von Naturagart z.B....oder ein anderes....


----------



## Daelmanu (10. Feb. 2017)

Ein Vlies wird im Regeneratonsbereich und unter den Holzbalken sowohl über als auch unter, in der Schwimmzone nur unter der Folie verlegt.
Wir wollen es so naturnah wie es bei unseren gegebenen Platzangebot machbar ist. Deshalb können wir eben auch nicht mit einem Böschungswinkel bis in den Schwimmbereich arbeiten sondern brauchen halt die senkrechten Wände. Die Uferlinie soll von beiden Seiten üppig bepfanzt werden, zur Rasenseite hin werde ich die ersten 5-10cm Rasen lang wachsen lassen so dass die Steinkante quasi unsichtbar wird. Ein Zweikammersystem macht Vieles einfacher, man kann den Algen dort auch ihren Freiraum geben falls nötig. Allerdings mag ich die "große", in unserem Fall größtmögliche, optisch zusammenhängende Wasserfläche.


----------



## Daelmanu (13. Feb. 2017)

Heute wurde das Ufer feinmodelliert und der Boden der Technikkammer betoniert. Im Becken selbst musste noch etwas ausgeglichen werden. Morgen kommt der Folienleger!
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/980-Ufer-feinmodelliert/
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/979-Betonboden-in-der-Technikkammer/
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/978-Nacharbeit-beim-Boden/

Wir freuen uns schon!

Grüße
Manu


----------



## Teich4You (13. Feb. 2017)

Was geht denn bei dir ab! Krass! Folienleger? Morgen?
Und ich sitze hier, gucke raus, und sehe nur gefrorenen Boden....


----------



## Michael H (14. Feb. 2017)

Morsche 

Man Man Man , da geht ganz schön was bei dir 
Wann willste Anbaden , in 2 Wochen ..?


----------



## Daelmanu (14. Feb. 2017)

Hi,
ich bin auch etwas überrascht wie schnell das geht. Am 08.01. habe ich die Platten der alten Terrasse aus dem gefrorenen Boden gebrochen. 

Also es ist diese Woche echt mild tagsüber, heute erwarten wir zweistellige Plusgrade. Der Verleger braucht 1-2 Tage, dann habe ich eine Woche Zeit für die Technik. Dann kommen die Terrasse und die Mauerkrone. Kies, Steine und Ufermatte wird sich hinziehen. Da will ich mir Zeit lassen. Aber Mitte/Ende März kann die Feuerwehr kommen denke ich.


----------



## Daelmanu (22. Feb. 2017)

Ich habe lange nichts geschrieben. Der Termin für die Verlegung musste Wetterbedingt jetzt schon 2x verschoben werden. Aber ich habe unbeirrt an der Technik gearbeitet und bin schon recht weit. Hier ein paar Bilder die leider nicht dem aktuellen Stand entsprechen...
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gal...6-Verohrung-Schwerkraft-Bogensiebfiter-DN110/
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/987-Draufsicht/
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/985-PVC-Verohrung-BSF-Pumpenkammer/

Der Druckfilter ist mittlerweile angeschlossen, es folgt die Strom Verteilung. Für einen Dichtigkeitstest habe ich ich die Kammern mal geflutet...

Grüße, ich hoffe auf trockenes Wetter
Manuel


----------



## Teich4You (22. Feb. 2017)

Skimmer und BA gehen beide zusammen wieder in ein DN 110 Rohr? 
Oder ist das Rohr von unten kein BA?
Würde vermuten, dass bremst den Flow, bzw lässt sich nicht explizit für jeden Zulauf einstellen, oder eben das Maximum rausholen.
Ansonsten sieht es sehr sauber verlegt aus.


----------



## Daelmanu (22. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Florian,
stimmt, der Skimmer und die Tiefenansaugung gehen auf ein T-Stück das im BSF steckt. Die Tiefenansaugung habe ich nur für den Urlaubsbetrieb (damit bei Abwesenheit der BSF nicht durch Grobes belegt wird) und wenn der geplante Roboter arbeitet und ggf. etwas aufwirbelt. Dabei wird aber entweder der eine oder der andere Zulauf offen sein, ich habe nicht vor zu mischen. Standardbetrieb wird nur Skimmer sein. Die Tiefenansaugung ist etwa in 1m Tiefe, Gesamttiefe des Teiches habe ich endlich mal gemessen und ist 1,65m bei maximalem Füllstand.
Danke für das Kompliment, ich habe mir Mühe gegeben. Ist eben Neuland für mich und hat entsprechend lange gedauert. Auch finde ich den Materialmix im DN110 Bereich nicht so toll (PP und PVC KG), aber die schwarzen Rohre waren beim Skimmer BSF Set mit dabei. Die wollte ich nicht wegschmeissen. Die DN50 Leitungen an BSF, Druckfilter und Pumpenkammer sind alle geschraubt...


----------



## Teich4You (22. Feb. 2017)

Denk an den späteren Koiteich! 
Aber wir bauen irgendwann alle mal um.


----------



## Daelmanu (22. Feb. 2017)

Haha Du Scherzkeks  Freitag sind wir im Natursteinwerk. Wir brauchen noch einen Quellstein und Findlinge als Weg im Uferbereich als Terrassenzugang...Bald kommen unsere __ Frösche wieder - die Zeit drängt. Ich will denen doch etwas bieten... Nicht dass die einfach in die Grube fallen...


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Feb. 2017)

Du hast ja wirklich ein Bogensieb. http://topteich.de/bogensiebskimmer

Ich kenne diese Konstrukte nur mit Spaltsieben. Hatte ich 2 Jahre in Betrieb: Ultrasieve III und dann ausgebaut......selbst die Spaltsiebe 300y oder 0,3mm setzten sich im Sommer schnell mit Biofilm und Schutz komplett zu.

Ein Siebgewebe wird vermutlich noch schneller dicht. Ist aber vom jeweiligen Teich, Schmutz und Siebgröße abhängig.

Muss die schwarze Filterkiste nicht mit  der Oberkante über OK Teichwasser stehen??


----------



## Daelmanu (22. Feb. 2017)

Das ist kein Siebgewebe, das Bogensieb in meinem Filter besteht aus kleinen dreieckigen Edelstahlstäben mit etwa 0,3mm Abstand. Die schwarze Kiste ist kein Filter sondern die Pumpenkammer. Die sollte halt nur tiefer als das Wasserniveau stehen damit den Pumpen das Wasser zuläuft.

Nun ich werde sehen wie oft ich an den BSF dran muss. Ich habe kein Problem damit da täglich mal einen Blick drauf zu werfen und abzuspülen. Gerade in der Anfangszeit schaue ich lieber einmal zu oft. Ich verbringe ich eh viel Zeit am Teich und im Garten. Filtermodule kann ich auch beliebig ein- und ausbauen, das wird sich schon einpendeln. Nur mit irgendetwas muss man ja mal anfangen. Und vor allem eine Entscheidung treffen. Und ich habe mich in diesem Fall gegen Japanbürsten/Filtermatten etc. entschieden nachdem ich mir einige Projekte angesehen habe. Viele ST Besitzer sind mit diesen Filtern gerade wegen der Standzeit offenbar sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Feb. 2017)

Ahhh also doch ein Spaltsieb mit 0,3mm. Es sah auf dem Bild erst aus wie Siebgewebe. Alles gut!

Zu der Pumpenkammer:
diese benötigt man eigentlich nicht- man kann auch die Pumpe direkt unten am Spaltsieb direkt anschließen, was auch hydraulisch günstiger wäre.

Gefunden: http://topteich.de/teichmolch-pumpenschacht-ps100

Das bisschen Pümpchen und Schieber. kann man auch frei Verrohren im Filterkeller- das kannst Du doch jetzt.

Alles klar jetzt- Pumpen sitzen trocken verrohrt in der Kiste im Filterkeller. Ich dachte erst, es wäre eine Filterkammerkiste, die mit Wasser gefüllt ist....

 Hatte mal ebenfalls 2 Spaltsiebfilter USIII  parallel in Betrieb mit 3 Messner- Pumpen und alles mit Schiebern etc. in 63mm Rohr zurechtgebastelt:
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=324


----------



## Daelmanu (22. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,
Zwei BSF! Na Dein Projekt ist aber auch eine ganz andere Dimension, habe das mal überflogen . Also beim Rohreverlegen kann ich mir bei Dir noch etwas abgucken! Den Ultrasieve hatte ich mir auch angesehen, letztlich habe ich den von Topteich genommen, weil der eine kleine Vorratskammer für Schmutz hat und ich eh so ziemlich alles dort bestellt habe.
Ich habe den von Dir verlinkten Schacht in "Duo" Ausführung mit zwei Pumpen. Ich habe auch gedacht die Pumpen einfach so in den Schacht zu bauen. Aber so war es weniger Verrohrungsaufwand für mich, ich habe noch eine zusätzliche Kälte- und Schallisolierung (vielleicht isoliere ich die Kiste noch!?) und es sieht etwas aufgeräumter aus. Sicher kein Muß. Ist etwas Perlen für die Säue, die Kammer ist so massiv, dass sie problemlos eingegraben werden könnte und dem Erddruck stand hält.
Die Pumpen stehen zZt. noch im Haus (damit die Nachts keine Beine kriegen solange keine Terrasse drüber ist), die kann ich bequem mit vier Überwürfen wieder einschrauben.
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher wie laut das ganze wird. Ist immerhin genau unter der kleinen Terrasse... Deckel haben beide Kammern, mal sehen ob das schon reicht. Ist schwierig das alles anhand von YT Videos zu beurteilen...Ich weiß nicht ob ich es schonmal geschrieben habe, Pumpen sind Eco Tec 2 10.000. Ich habe zwei Asynchronregler hier liegen um die zu drosseln...

Eins noch, Du arbeitest im Bereich der Pumpen viel mit Gummimuffen. Sind die zur Vibrationsentkopplung oder eher für eventuelle Längeausdehnung der Rohre bei Temperaturwechsel?


----------



## troll20 (22. Feb. 2017)

Daelmanu schrieb:


> Eins noch, Du arbeitest im Bereich der Pumpen viel mit Gummimuffen. Sind die zur Vibrationsentkopplung oder eher für eventuelle Längeausdehnung der Rohre bei Temperaturwechsel?


Eher für die leichtere Montage und Demontage, denk ich.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Feb. 2017)

Richtig.
Die Messner- Pumpen sind top- es gab da auch mal 5 Jahre Garantie früher auf die Pumpen.

Die Flexmuffen und Bögen sind einfach sehr praktisch- so kann man einzelne Anlagenteile leicht tauschen. Schieber sollen ja manchmal tröpfeln etc.

Bezugsquelle war für PVC- Formstücken pvc-welt.de.

Pumpen müssen ggf. einmal im Jahr ausgebaut und entkalkt werden.

Der Spaltsiebfilter plätschert etwas. Da kann man sicher gut einschlafen....


----------



## Daelmanu (22. Feb. 2017)

Bei PVC Welt habe ich auch sämtliche Rohrleitungen, Verschraubungen und Schläuche bestellt. Versand war super fix, zudem noch kostenfrei!


----------



## Daelmanu (26. Feb. 2017)

Die Verteilung ist fertig, ebenso wie die Verrohrung. Und die Folie wird gelegt. Wir heute oder morgen fertig. 
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/989-Verteilung-fertig/
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/990-Die-Folie-wird-gelegt/


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Feb. 2017)

Was mir nicht gefällt!

Unter die Leiter würde ich zum Schutz der Folie eine Unterlage legen. Die Elektroverteilung sitzt so wie es aussieht unter Teichwasserniveau,oder täusche ich mich da? Hoffentlich läuft dir nie der Filterkeller voll.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Die Elektroverteilung sitzt so wie es aussieht unter Teichwasserniveau,oder täusche ich mich da? Hoffentlich läuft dir nie der Filterkeller voll.


Da hätte ich auch bedenken.
Klar, dass muss nicht passieren, aber ich habe bei meiner Baustelle auch lange hin und her überlegt und mich letztendlich dagegen entschieden den Kasten in den Keller zu hängen.
Die Steckdosen kommen rein, aber ganz oben an den Rand über den Wasserspiegel.
Die Verteilung in die Gartenhütte.


----------



## Daelmanu (26. Feb. 2017)

Guten Morgen ihr Beiden,
ich habe gerade den Leger gefragt - er meint mit der Leiter wäre das schon in Ordnung und ich soll mir keine Sorgen machen  Ich habe auch keinerlei Druckstellen o.ä. gesehen.
Die Technik hängt so hoch wie möglich, ist aber wirklich noch unter Teichniveau. Der tiefste Punkt sind die Steckdosen - wenn der FI dann springt, läuft auch die 11.000l/h Drainagepumpe nicht mehr... Ich weiß, nicht optimal! Es geht einfach nicht anders. Ih hoffe dass nie ein Rohr bricht. Kleine Undichtigkeiten sollte die Pumpe locker kompensieren...

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## dizzzi (26. Feb. 2017)

Daelmanu schrieb:


> Die Technik hängt so hoch wie möglich, ist aber wirklich noch unter Teichniveau. Der tiefste Punkt sind die Steckdosen - wenn der FI dann springt, läuft auch die 11.000l/h Drainagepumpe nicht mehr... Ich weiß, nicht optimal! Es geht einfach nicht anders.
> Grüße
> Manuel


Was sagt denn ein Elektriker, bzw. die Elektriker-DIN dazu??? Also mir wäre das etwas zu schrill. 
LG

Udo


----------



## Daelmanu (26. Feb. 2017)

Naja, in jedem Schiff sind Steckdosen unter der Wasserlinie [emoji38]


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Feb. 2017)

Die Steuerungen, Unterverteilung und Steckdosen gehören einfach über OK Wasser montiert.

Unterverteilung und Steuerungen ins Gartenhäuschen und dann nur die Steckdosen so hoch es geht im Filterkeller.


----------



## lollo (26. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

und der erforderliche VDE Abstand der Geräte zum Wasser ist nicht zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Daelmanu (26. Feb. 2017)

2m, richtig? Man darf aus dem Wasser heraus keine Stromsführenden Dinge berühren können?


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Feb. 2017)

Das kannst Du ja auch nicht, wenn der Deckel zu ist.
Die DIN VDE dürfte an kaum einem Teich oder gar Pool exakt eingehalten werden. 

Alleine schon die Einhängegenstromanlagen....oder Billigpoolpumpen und Filter neben den QuickUp Pools...

Immer schön den Stecker ziehen......


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Feb. 2017)

Googelt mal nach
Din VDE Pool

Dan kommt so eine Leseprobe...über Din VDE 0100 702...
und eine  Skizze über die Bereichseinteilung und die Zonen.

Ich pers. bin der Meinung, dass unter  Zone 1 im Abstand von 2m ein Filterkeller mit verschlossenen Deckel nicht darunter fällt.


----------



## Haegar (26. Feb. 2017)

Die Verteilung/ Steuerung ist nicht optiimal ausgeführt. Der CI-Kasten wurde zwar mit Silikon an der Oberkante versiegelt (oder ist das Kleber mit dem die Kiste an der Wand befestigt wurde?), aber die Steckdosenzuleitungen hätten besser von unten eingeführt werden sollen. So würde Schwitzwasser, was definitiv in dieser Umgebung auftritt, abtropfen können und nicht auf den (keinesfalls dichten) Kabeldurchführungen stehen und sich langsam, aber sicher ins Innere der SD bewegen.
Die Sicherungselemente ohne Fingerschutz an der Zuführungs- bzw. Abgangsklemme wären bei mir auch tabu(sind seit Jahren nicht mehr zugelassen), egal ob Deckel davor oder nicht, oder schaltest Du jedesmal die Zuleitung frei, bevor Du Nachinstallationen durchführen wirst?
Für die Optik und die Sicherheit (hängenbleiben in den "Schlaufen" beim Arbeiten, wären einige Stücken Rohr zusätzlich an der Zuleitung wünschenswert.
Auch wer als Laie Elektroarbeiten selber durchführt, sollte immer an den nicht erhofften Schadensfall denken und seinen Forderungen gegenüber einer Versicherung.
Ich dene jeder hat im Verwandten- oder Freundeskreis jemanden vom Fach der helfen könnte.


----------



## Daelmanu (27. Feb. 2017)

Ich nehme die Kritik erstmal dankend an und werde mich um Nachbesserungen kümmern! Das ist Silikon, die VErteilung ist verschraubt. Ich wollte noch ein Alu-Blech als Dach drüber setzten, die Terrassenabdeckung ist ja nicht wasserdicht...

Die Folienarbeiten sind erledigt! Heute wird die Terrasse gebaut. Langsam muß ich mir Gedanken über die Verlegung der Trittsteine und die Unterkonstruktion des Quellsteins machen, Angebote für die Steine erwarte ich im Laufe der Woche. Hier brauche ich mal ein paar Tips. Die Trittsteine würde ich in ein Bett aus Trasszementmörtel legen, ebenso die UK des Quellsteins. Einfach so auf die nackte Folie? Vlies drunter?
Die UK des Quellsteins würde ich aus Bruchsteinen machen damit ich einen Hohlraum für die DN50 Zuleitung habe. Dann ein 90° Winkel und PVC Rohr das in der Kernbohrung des Quellsteins endet?

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## dizzzi (27. Feb. 2017)

Daelmanu schrieb:


> Naja, in jedem Schiff sind Steckdosen unter der Wasserlinie [emoji38]


In U-Booten glaube ich sind die auch unter der Wasselinie.Bin ja kein Elektriker aber ich glaube mindestens IP88 oder gar IP99 sollte es dann doch schon sein. Ich würde den Murks korrigieren.

Kölle Alaaf

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (27. Feb. 2017)

Ich weiß wie nervig das ist, dass alle drauf ein reden, aber zu deiner eigenen und auch die Sicherheit aller Besucher die mal kommen werden, würde ich es auch ändern. Gerade weil es ein Schwimmteich ist wo man definiti rein gehen wird!

Baue doch einen kleinen Kasten mit Dach, den du an den Rand des FIlterkeller setzt, oder hinter einen Busch und dann die Steckdosen einfach wirklich oben an den Rand vom Filterkeller und die Kabel von unten reinführen.


----------



## Daelmanu (27. Feb. 2017)

Ihr habt mich ja überzeugt, ich werde das ändern. Und nein, ich finde das nicht nervig sondern bin dankbar!


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Feb. 2017)

Danke für Deine Geduld- mit uns pingeligen....
Kurz noch zur Elektroanlage:
du hast dort Sicherungen, eine Zeitschaltuhr und Klemmen verbaut.
wenn Du an die Zeitschaltuhr zum einstellen der Pumpenlaufzeiten ranmusst, dann ist es ggf. ungünstig plaziert- in den Filterkeller krabbeln und ggf. in "gebückter" Haltung dort Einstellungen vornehmen.

Deswegen die kurze Empfehlung irgendo- wenn möglich- im Schuppen etc. in bequemer "Augenhöhe" die Unterverteilung an die Wand nageln...und die gleich schön großzügig vom Platz her ausbaubar.....die Verteilung:
mind. 3- reihig für jeweils 12TE (1TE entspricht der Breite einer normalen Sicherung).
Du wirst noch mehr Platz benötigen- Teichsteuerung per LOGO z.B., UV- Anlage, Nachfüllung, Saugrobo steuern, Gartenbewässerung..

Dann einfach mit 2 Kabel a 5 x 1,5mm² in den Filterkeller.
So kannst Du 6 einzelne Verbraucher im Filterkeller bequem schalten. Ohne Keller aufdeckeln, reinkrabbeln.
Zudem sind die empfindlichen Komponenten aus dem Feuchtbereich raus.
Im Filterkeller "nur" noch die Steckdosen so hoch wie es geht oben angebaut und Kabel von unten oder der Seite rein.

Ich habe mal über ebay einen netten Kleinverteiler mit Steckdosen drin erworben.
Und so sieht es bei mir im Filterkeller aus.
Alle Steckdosen und Membranpumpen über OK Wasser max im Schadensfall...(Bei mir sind das ca. 20cm unter OK Filterkellermauer = OK Spülrinne TF)

Die noch "provisorische" Unterverteilung und LOGO Teichsteuerung kommt in den Schuppen.
aufrecht schalten, einstellen....
Vorne weg muß ein FI oder auch RCD genannt rein.
Der kann auch in der Hausverteilung sitzen vor allem, was in den "Garten" geht.

Zudem habe ich mein Filterwasser geerdet- Stück Edelstahlblech in die TF Einschubkammer rein, grün/gelben Draht in die Unterverteilung.

Damit gehe ich auf Nummer sicher, dass bei einem Defekt der 230V- Technik auch ja ein "Fehlerstrom" fließen kann.
Das ist nicht immer gesichert, da Teichfolie gut gegen "Erde" isoliert und der Fehlerstrom erst fließt, wenn jemand in das Wasser fässt und mit den nackten Füßen im Rasen steht.....kann unangenehm sein.

------------

Faltenfreie Folie sieht gut aus!

Mehr Bilder von den Pflanzzonen- da wird es sicher für den Folienschweißer etwas spannender.

Wird die Folie per Heißluftschweißgerät verschweißt?


----------



## Daelmanu (27. Feb. 2017)

Danke für Deine ausführliche Beschreibung! Ja die Folie wurde mit Heißluft verschweißt. Ich werde heute Abend mal Bilder von der fertig verlegten Folie machen. Gerade im Bereich der Technikkammer waren ein paar fiese Ecken drin...


----------



## Daelmanu (27. Feb. 2017)

Die Terrasse mit den Klappen ist fast fertig, das Kopfbrett fehlt noch. Die Flansche werden erst nach Teilbefüllung der Schwimmzone gemacht damit sich die Folie in die Ecken ziehen kann und sich nicht die Positionier Durchbrüche nochmal ändert. Erst dann werden die Kopfbretter montiert.
Hier mal die aktuelle Gesamtansicht
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/991-Folie-fertig-Beginn-der-Holzarbeiten/
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/992-Blick-von-der-Terrasse/

In der Terrasse sind Zugangsklappen eingelassen (aktuell zwei Stück)
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/994-Zugsang-zum-Bogensiebfilter/
Mit den Klappen bin ich super zufrieden, ich komme überall gut durch die Klappe am Bogensiebfilter dran, kann die Kammer aber auch noch besteigen!
Das Manometer vom Druckfilter kann ich auch sofort sehen. An die Schieber für die Zuläufe komme ich prima durch die Klappe am BSF
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/993-Zugang-zum-Filterkeller/

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Haegar (27. Feb. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Dann einfach mit 2 Kabel a 5 x 1,5mm² in den Filterkeller.
> So kannst Du 6 einzelne Verbraucher im Filterkeller bequem schalten.



Hallo Thorsten, mit der Bemerkung wäre ich vorsichtig, denn Du schreibst nicht, wie Du die Steckdosen /Verbraucher verdrahtest bzw. absicherst. Solltest Du Dir mal verdeutlicht haben, wie die Ströme/Spannungen sich im Fehlerfall verhalten, wird Dir schnell klar, dass Deine angeschlossenen Verbraucher schnell "durchbrennen" können.
Ich denke, Du wirst jeweils eine/zwei Steckdosen an einen Aussenleiter der Drehstromversorgung und den Neutralleiter, sowie an den Schutzleiter angeschlossen haben?
Lass es zu dem Fall kommen, dass Dein Neutralleiter durch Überlastung (alle Verbraucher hängen an ihm + Schieflast im Strom durch unterschiedliche Verbraucher) abbrennt, dann hast Du zwischen den Verbrauchern deutlich mehr als 230V (nämlich 400V). Die halten dann die wenigsten Pumpen, UV's, etc. aus.
Wer Drehstromkreise aufteilt und Wechselstromverbraucher anschliesst, sollte sicher gehen, das im Fehlerfall der gesamte Drehstromkreis freigeschaltet wird. (3-poliger Sicherungsautomat)
Nur so als Denkanstoss.


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Feb. 2017)

Ja. Vielen Dank. Ich habe nur eine Phase 230V als Einspeisung und die Einzelnen Lasten passen schon.

Schön, in diesem Forum eine Elektrofachkraft zu haben!!


----------



## krallowa (28. Feb. 2017)

Guten Morgen,
wer das hier nicht beachtet, sollte lieber überhaupt nichts mit Strom am Teich betreiben:


Haegar schrieb:


> Wer Drehstromkreise aufteilt und Wechselstromverbraucher anschliesst, sollte sicher gehen, das im Fehlerfall der gesamte Drehstromkreis freigeschaltet wird. (3-poliger Sicherungsautomat)


Es muss IMMER ein der Anzahl der Phasen angepasster FI-Schalter eingebaut werden.
Außerdem habe ich immer 400V zwischen den Phasen ob mit oder ohne "durchgebrannten" Nullleiter.
Also, bitte immer eine Elektrofachkraft hinzuziehen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Feb. 2017)

Ihr habt Beide Recht.
Meine Empfehlung an z.B 5 x 1,5mm2 drei Steckdosen zu betreiben kann falsch sein.

Bei mir ist es ein spezieller Fall, wo von meiner Teichsteuerung aus 5x  1,5 mm2 und 5 x 2,5mm2 von den Ausgängen in den 8 fach Steckdosenblock gehen. 

Unterverteilung ist bei mir nur einphasig eingespeist. 
Nat. FI und Überspannungsschutz verbaut.
Die Steuerung hat nur eine 10A Sicherung.

Somit gibt es keine Überlastprobleme mit den N- Leitern.

Ich hatte nur an zukünftige Steuerspielereien gedacht mit den 5 x 1,5 mm2 von einer Unterverteilung in den Fikterkeller.

Bis jetzt sehe ich in der alten Verteilung keinen FI...und eine Schaltuhr.

Das kann sich schnell ändern. 2 Pumpen...UV...etc..

Somit kann es günstig sein die Teichsteuerung ( So nenne ich jetzt mal die Schaltuhr) 10A und FI abzusichern....und mit mehreren Kanälen...beschaltbaren Leitungen zu einer Steckdosenkombi zu gehen.

Falsch wäre natürlich die Aufteilung einer Phase auf 5 x 1,5 mit dann drei Sicherungen.
Da wäre die Gefahr gegeben, dass der N Leiter überlastet wird,  wenn alle drei Leiter mit 15A befeuert werden.....

Danke für Eure Anmerkungen.


----------



## Daelmanu (3. März 2017)

Heute ist Einiges passiert. Nach meinem dreistündigen Ausflug in den Herdecker Ruhrsandsteinbruch bin ich fündig geworden, mit vereinten Kräften wurden 11 Unikate als Trittsteine in den Garten verfrachtet, dazu noch ein 600kg schwerer Quellstein. Dieser wurde noch im Steinbruch mit einer Kernbohrung versehen. Die Verschlauchung wurde im schwebenden Zustand an der Baggerschaufel hängend vorgenommen. Die Steine wurden in ein Trasszenmentbeton gelegt. Ich ziehe gerade noch einen Zaun, die Hecke habe ich ebenfalls wieder vervollständigt. Es sieht immer mehr nach Schwimmteich aus. Nächste Woche Freitag werden 12 Tonnen Aquagran geliefert, davon 10 Tonne 2/8 und 2 Tonnen 16/32er Körnung. Ich habe keine Deckschicht mit Grobkies geplant.
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/1000-Der-Gehweg-aus-Bruchsteinen/
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/999-Bett-aus-Trasszement/
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/1001-Ruhrsandstein/
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/1002-600kg-Quellstein-in-Position/

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## ThorstenC (4. März 2017)

Habt ihr den Teich vorher befüllt und die Nähte auf Dichtheit getestet??

Meistens hat man ja Glück. ...ich ja auch.
Aber wenn hinterher irgendwo ein Leck ist...

Die Haltewinkel für die Balken aus Edelstahl oder verzinkt.

Sieht bestimmt gut aus mit den Steinen im Wasser.


----------



## Daelmanu (4. März 2017)

Hi,
nein, haben wir nicht vorher gefüllt. Der Folienleger hat die Nähte mit einer Art Nadel geprüft. Wollen wir mal hoffen dass es dicht ist. Die Winkel sind leider verzinkt, das habe ich moniert. Aber der Teichbauer meint dass das dauerhaft hält... wir werden sehen. Ich hätte da auch lieber Edelstahl gesehen.
Den Trasszement wässere ich fleissig, aktuell kommt da noch eine ganz schöne Milch raus...Die Eichenbalken sondern auch etwas Holzsaft ab, der die Folie dunkel färbt. Könnte die Gerbsäure sein. Es gibt regelrechte Laufspuren von den Tropfen. Ich denke das gibt sich wenn befüllt wurde mit der Zeit wieder.
Ja die Steine sind schon jetzt ein Hingucker für uns. Im Bereich des Quellsteins werden wir Einiges mit Bruchstein aufmauern müssen weil das Ufer steil ansteigt. Aber das ergibt sich beim Füllen mit Kies nächste Woche...

Schönes WE
Manuel


----------



## trampelkraut (5. März 2017)

Das ist Gerbsäure. Versuch die wegzubekommen so lange es geht. Das Austreten der Gerbsäure gibt sich zwar nach und nach,die Flecken lassen sich aber nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr entfernen.


----------



## Daelmanu (5. März 2017)

Ja das habe ich leider auch schon festgestellt. Mit Spiritus ist nichts zu machen, andere Lösemittel will ich bei PVC nicht versuchen...Vielleicht mit essigwasser oder Zitronensäure!?


----------



## Daelmanu (5. März 2017)

Juhu, Essig ist die Lösung. Damit lassen sich sowohl die Ausblühungen des Trasszements als auch die braunen Laufspuren der Gerbsäure einfach wegwischen. Vor der Füllung werde ich nochmal alles sauber machen, Schwimmbereich auspumpen und aussaugen, dann Frischwasser...


----------



## ThorstenC (5. März 2017)

Daelmanu schrieb:


> Die Winkel sind leider verzinkt, das habe ich moniert. Aber der Teichbauer meint dass das dauerhaft hält.


Vielleicht, wenn noch Zeit ist.....austauschen. Auf die Meinung vom "Teichbauer" zu billig verzinktem Stahlblech im Teich muss man nicht hören.....und jetzt kommt man noch bequem ran.

JA, Edelstahl ist teuer- und ich weiß jetzt nicht, wo man diese Form der Balkenschuhe in Edelstahl herbekommt.
Im Bauhaus gibt es Bootsbeschläge...

Edelstahl- Schrauben gibt es aber auch bei Hornbach und das hier:
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Lochpla...60-mm-Edelstahl-1-Stueck/3884130/artikel.html

Viel Spaß beim Kiesschaufeln.


----------



## Daelmanu (6. März 2017)

Hallo Thorsten, dafür ist es leider zu spät. Ein Teil der Winkel liegt mit im Beton... Ich habe eine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten, der Kies kommt am Freitag. Hoffentlich ist es einigermaßen trocken...

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Daelmanu (11. März 2017)

Heute war Großeinsatz. Wir haben zu viert die 12 Tonnen Kies im Uferbereich versenkt. Ich kann kaum noch die Arme heben. Es fehlen noch ein paar Bruchsteine an den steilen Abhängen und die Ufermatte für den Bereich des Rasens... Aber die grösste Arbeit ist erstmal geschafft. Das Wetter hat es heute auch extrem gut mit uns gemeint...
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/1007-Jetzt-noch-etwas-Gestaltung/
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/gallery/index.php/Image/1006-Kies-ist-drin/

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Teich4You (12. März 2017)

Daelmanu schrieb:


> Wir haben zu viert die 12 Tonnen Kies im Uferbereich versenkt. Ich kann kaum noch die Arme heben.


Keine Müdigkeit vortäuschen


----------



## Daelmanu (28. März 2017)

Hi,
Zeit für ein Update. Ich kopiere mal den Text aus dem Paralleluniversum hier ein:
Am Donnerstag wurde der Schwimmbereich bis knapp unter den tiefsten Punkt der Mauerkrone mit 21 Kubikmetern in 90 Minuten über einen B-Schlauch befüllt.
Über Nacht kein Wasserverlust, am nächsten Tag waren pünktlich die Wasserpflanzen von Naturagard angekommen.
Es war schon eine gute Auswahl an unterschiedlichen Arten, etwa 15-20 ohne jetzt gezählt zu haben. Die Ballen sind so gut durchwurzelt, dass ich da nicht wirklich zerstörungsfrei Erde entfernen konnte. Letztlich habe ich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen die Erde überall dran gelassen.

Das Befüllen war schon ein toller Moment. Bis zum maximalen Wasserstand waren dann 39 Kubikmeter im Teich, ich habe die Technik in Betrieb genommen, sämtliche DN110 und die DN50 PVC Rohre sind dicht, der Skimmer/BSF arbeiten prima, die Wasseroberfläche war über Nacht blitzeblank! Die Wasserlinie mit den Steinen passt genau, ebenfalls die Höhe des BSF zur Wasserlinie im Teich. Aber es kamen auch ein paar sehr wichtige Erkenntnisse die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten will.




Die Pumpen brummen in Kombination mit meinen analogen Leistungsreglern. Wenn ich die Rausnehme, ist das weg. Ich habe auch noch einen anderen Regler von Kemo probiert - selbes Ergebnis. Der Pumpenschacht ist natürlich ein guter Resonanzkörper. Das Unterlegen einer Schaumstoffmatte unter die Pumpen und eine Decke auf den Kasten minimieren das Problem, ich werde aber wohl innen etwas isolieren, dann ist das Problem behoben.
Das Führungsrohr am BSF für die Schubstange ist etwas kurz und liegt unter der Wasserlinie. So kann Wasser ungefiltert in die untere Kammer laufen - Herr Glenk hat innerhalb weniger Minuten auf meine Mail reagiert. Meine künstliche Rohrverlängerung aus Klebeband wird durch eine verschiebbare Gummimuffe ersetzt die er mir zuschickt top!
Der Bogensiebfilter und die Art wie er arbeitet ist schlichweg genial. Es macht wirklich Spaß zu sehen, wie der Schmutz sich am tiefsten Punkt des Bogensiebs bzw. im Schmutzfang absetzt. Hier werde ich noch einen kleinen Korb konstruieren um ohne Wasserverlust mal eben den Grobschmutz zu entfernen.
Meine Sorgen bezüglich alkalischer Auswaschungen aus dem Beton scheinen unbegründet. Der Beton hatte etwa 4 Wochen Zeit zum Abbinden, der pH Wert ist aktuell sogar noch eher im sauren Bereich (6,5)
Ich habe einen Wasserverlust! Anfangs lief mir ein kleines Rinnsal unterhalb des Skimmers aus der Wand. Die einbetonierte Wanne des Pumpensumpfs schwamm auf und deformierte sich komplett weil Platten im Weg waren. Ich habe die Wanne ganz entfernt und habe jetzt einen betonierten Pumpensumpf. Zur Beseitigung des Lecks habe ich daraufhin alle Skimmerflanschschrauben nachgezogen. Mehrfach mit etwas Zeit dazwischen. Man kann gut sehen, dass das Skimmermaul nicht bündig sondern etwas in die Wand versetzt eingebaut wurde. Durch das Nachziehen stülpt sich die Folie jetzt etwas in die Wand hinein. Zusätzlich habe ich gestern noch unter Wasser ringsum mit Ufermattenkleber die Ränder des Flansches nachgedichtet. Die Wand trocknet gerade ab, aber es sammelt sich noch immer Wasser im Pumpenschacht. Der Wasserverlust liegt bei etwa 1cm/Tag - im muß weiter beobachten.
Unter der Folie waren recht grosse Mengen Wasser. Das habe ich gemerkt, als ich am Donnerstag das gesamte gesammelte Wasser abgepumpt habe um das Becken zu säubern. Das wird durch die Wassermassen im Becken natürlich ebenfalls verdrängt und könnte zu einem Wassereinbruch beim Pumpensumpf führen. Es gibt aktuell zu viele Effekte (Setzungen am Uferbereicht, Verdunstung, Temperaturschwankungen etc) die sich zT. auch überlagern. Ich muß einfach die nächsten Tage beobachten.

Der Gartenbauer/Folienverleger ist schon alamiert. Wir warten ab ob und bis wie weit der Wasserstand absinkt... Ich muß einfach versuchen Ruhe an den Tag zu legen.
Hier ein paar Bilder
http://topteich-forum.de/gallery/image/1018-39-kubik-bis-ok-wasser/
http://topteich-forum.de/gallery/image/1020-die-terrasse-wird-gut-angenommen/
http://topteich-forum.de/gallery/image/1022-pflanzen-suchbild/
http://topteich-forum.de/gallery/image/1021-pflanzen-von-ng/
http://topteich-forum.de/gallery/image/1016-der-frühe-vogel/
Die ersten __ Wasserläufer haben sich gestern eingefunden... Ich erfreue mich gerade an den kleinen Dingen!

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Teich4You (28. März 2017)

Danke das du uns an der Doku teilhaben lässt.


----------



## Daelmanu (6. Apr. 2017)

Ich melde mich zurück mit ein paar Neuigkeiten. Der Skimmer wurde neu eingedichtet, die Wand trocknet ab. Soweit so gut. Dennoch verliere ich zZt. etw 15mm Wasser am Tag, nachts etwa 5-7mm. Durch Auffüllen konnte ich den täglichen Wasserverlust auf etwa 700 Liter beziffern - das erscheint mir für diese Wetterverhältnisse einfach zuviel um nur verdunstet zu sein. Aktuell bin ich etwas frustriert und so richtig Freude am Teich will nicht aufkommen. Und das wo alles schön wächst und sich die ersten Bewohner eingefunden haben...
Da ich im Pumpensumpf immer Wasser stehen habe, werde ich mal den Widerstand zwischen dem Wasser im Sumpf und im Teich messen - vielleicht messe ich da Druchgang...
Hat schonmal jemand mit einem Gerät/Unternehmen zusammengearbeitet, dass mit Impulsstrommessungen das Leck orten kann?

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Apr. 2017)

Es kann durchaus Verdunstung sein.
Stelle neben den Teich eine große Wanne mit Wasser und beobachte den Wasserstand....schwankt er wie der Teichwasserpegel- ist alles OK und Du must eben nachfüllen.


----------



## Daelmanu (6. Apr. 2017)

Großartig! Das werde ich testen. Auch wenn meine Teicheinbauten und saugenden Kiesflächen sicher das Ergebnis nach oben verfälschen. 5m Ufermatte, etwa 20cm freiliegend warten auf Saatgut und sind auch ständig feucht...


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Apr. 2017)

Deswegen muss man am Rand nach Aussen eine Saugsperre errichten.
Kies im Wasser liegend...macht doch nichts.
Damit aus dem Umland kein Wasser abgesaugt wird.

Du hast doch einen Teichbauer vor Ort gehabt??

Wie sieht Dein Rand den aus??
Wo endet die Folie, die Ufermatte?


----------



## Daelmanu (6. Apr. 2017)

Nee, die Kapillarsperre ist intakt, die Folie ist umlaufend senkrecht nach oben gestellt (gegen die Pflastersteine). Die Ufermatte endet unterhalb der Folie und berührt kein Erdreich! Das wäre zu einfach 
http://topteich-forum.de/gallery/image/1018-39-kubik-bis-ok-wasser/
Hier ist die Ufermatte gut zu erkennen - ist im Bereich zum Rasen hin (der noch wachsen will)
Mittlerweile ist die Folie gekürzt, sie schließt senkrecht etwa mit der oberen Kante der Pflastersteine ab (die sieht man im Bild nicht weil sie unter der Folie liegen...)


----------



## Daelmanu (6. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe gerade ein Bild mit gekürzter Folie gefunden!


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Apr. 2017)

Dann ist alles gut- obwohl es ja z.B. von NG ein System gibt wo man ringsherum eine Schiene einbaut und dort Folie und Ufermatte mit einem Gummiprofil einklemmt (was aber nicht billig ist).

Theoretisch erhöhen die aus dem Wasser rausragenden Steinchen die Verdunstungsoberfläche...ein wenig.#
Stell einfach eine Mörtelkiste daneben und messen...

Bei mir am Teich kann ich beobachten, dass je höher der Teichwasserspiegel am Rand ist, desto schneller verdunstet es.
Kann am Wind liegen, der so besser die feuchte Luft wegpustet....

Wasserspiegel kann bei mir um ca. 15cm schwanken ohne Ärger für die TF -Steuerung.


----------



## troll20 (6. Apr. 2017)

Das mit dem verdunsten ist bei mir derzeit ähnlich.
Dazu kommt das die Pflanzen ja auch mehr Wasser aufnehmen zum wachsen und auch über mehr Pflanzenfläche mehr verdunstet


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Apr. 2017)

15 mm am Tag hatte ich auch schon, hängt von Temperatur, Luftfeuchte, Wind und Wasserstand ab.


----------



## Daelmanu (22. Mai 2017)

Beitrag Forum
Nachdem einige Zeit ins Land gegangen ist, endlich mal ein kleines Update. 
Sämtliche Ängste bezüglich eines Lochs in der Folie haben sich in Luft aufgelöst. Ich vermute dass anfängliche Setzungen im Bereich des Kiesfilters kombiniert mit der Wetterlage zu den hohen Füllstandsänderungen geführt hat. 
Eine leichte Algenblüte über einen Zeitraum von ca. einer Woche mit täglichen Abfischen von Fadenalgen. Das Wasser war aber zu jedem Zeitpunkt klar bis zum Grund! 


Die Technik läuft wie gewünscht, seit letzter Woche gehen wir eigentlich täglich schwimmen. Die aktuelle Wassertemperatur liegt bei 19°C. 
Zum Zeitpunkt der Algenblüte musste ich einmal die Aqualoon Füllung im Druckfilter tauschen und in der Waschmaschine aufbereiten. 
Für die Kiesflächen habe ich mir aus einer PET Flasche einen Mulmteichter gebaut. Einmal angesaugt, kann ich das Wasser in den Pumoensumpf leiten - klappt prima. Die __ Molche habe schon gelaicht, __ Libellen aber auch Zupfmücken fühlen sich wohl. Vögel baden und trinken, __ Wasserläufer rennen um die Wette. Es ist traumhaft und genau so, wie wir es uns vorgestellt haben. 
Uferr- und Ufermattensaatgut lassen noch auf sich warten, dafür ist der Rasen wieder hergestellt...
Eine schöne Saison wünsche ich Euch!

Grüße 
Manuel


----------



## Daelmanu (20. Juni 2017)

Nach einem erhöhtem Aufkommen an Schwebealgen, steht der Teich aktuell von der Wasserklarheit eines Chlorpools in nichts nach!




Es zeigt sich eine leichte Braunfärbung des Wassers durch die Gerbsäure der Eichenbalken. Die haben übrigens für meine Begriffe eine wirklich tolle Farbe angenommen!




Der Teich wird täglich zum schwimmen genutzt. Eigentlich haben wir das tägliche Duschen nach draußen verlagert...


----------

